# Cheap leds flood lights for planted tank?



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

not a huge fan of these lights there are some good ones but they are at a price you would prolly be better off going another direction. 2x 8in dome lights with 23 watt cfls on the cheap end. a DHL or DA Beamswork on the still cheap but more expensive end.

nice thing about the latter option is you have the option to add a contorler like a TC420 to get sunset/sunrise and brightness adjustment.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

I use a no-name flood light for my nanos (in my signature there's a link). Love it so far, but I have it for a few weeks, so can't say for long term. For me - great, cheap light, nice color (~5500K), not so much heat as I was worried, can have it lifted so growing emersed plants over a tank works.


----------



## MCHRKiller (Jul 25, 2008)

I am using a household incandescent replacement type LED on a nano in a desk lamp...bought it as an experiment but it is growing crazy amounts of crypts. Bulb was the smallest I could find at walmart...supposedly a 40watt incandescent equivalent. Based on my results even using one of the larger "regular" LED replacement bulbs would probably give you good results. Try it and see, this hobby is about experimentation if it doesnt work just toss on some cheap CFLs which is tried and true.


----------



## Malakian (Aug 23, 2014)

LED Flood work fine, they grow plants no issue and give a nice shimmer effect. I bought 4x 30w floods some time ago. The issues with these though are lifetime. 3 out of 4 Floods died withing 6 months, so I just got a finnex instead.

Probably the driver going bad If I where to guess. Opened it up, and thats one small, flimsy cheap ass LED driver in there. My 2 cents


----------

